# Help........Looking for these bottles



## thenaturalway (May 31, 2008)

I am looking for these bottles but can't find them anywhere.  Does anyone know where I can purchase them? 

Here is the link.  http://www.nashvillewraps.com/ShowSku.ww?Class=003&Type=110

It is the picture of the display box with the bottles in it (on the left).  The big lotion bottle with metal/aluminum cap.

Please click the link and see the picture.

Thanks


----------



## Tabitha (May 31, 2008)

Have you bought them before? I don't think in 7 years of bottle buying I have sen that bottle anywhere.


----------



## thenaturalway (May 31, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Have you bought them before? I don't think in 7 years of bottle buying I have sen that bottle anywhere.



No I haven't bought them before, but I like the way they look and would love to use them for my lotions.  So I guess I may be out of luck then.  I've been all over the internet and have yet to find them.

I thought of emailing someone at Nashville Wraps and asking them about the bottles.  Surely they could possibly tell me where they got them unless they found a pic somewhere.

Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (May 31, 2008)

Sure, go ahead & email them. Can't hurt.

I looked at all of my bottle links & didn't find anything. I am going to bet *if* you do find them they will be glass.

I would also bet they are listed on food container sites rather than cosmetic container sites, bt I could be wrong.

All of the rectangle containers had cork tops, no ribs for a screw top.


----------



## thenaturalway (Jun 1, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Sure, go ahead & email them. Can't hurt.
> 
> I looked at all of my bottle links & didn't find anything. I am going to bet *if* you do find them they will be glass.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tabitha.  Hopefully I can find something out.  I will continue my search.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 3, 2008)

They may also be supplied by another compnay to sells to only big business. They have money to have those specially made.


----------



## thenaturalway (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I've searched high & low to no avail.  I sent an email to Nashville Wraps and they informed me that it could be a bottle sent in or brought in by a customer to use as a prop.    

Oh well, I'll look for something else like it.

Thanks anyway for helping me.


----------



## Chay (Jun 4, 2008)

I have seen this bottle in one of my catalogs. I will go through them and look for it for you.


----------



## Chay (Jun 4, 2008)

Found what I was looking for. It's not exactly like the one in the picture, you'll just have to take a look. It's under oval bottles.
The company is "United States Plastic Corp" 
Website: www.usplastic.com
It's a catalog for Industrial and Commercial plastics. They specialize in things like labware. I buy my gallon jugs from them for storing my laundry detergent.
If you're looking for glass in this shape, I would try liquor bottles or flask bottles.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 20, 2008)

Look what I found tonight! http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item.asp?item=B297A It is the same bottle but white instead of clear. The company is real good, you could call them & tell them what you want, they may have a partial box laying about. Even out of stock items they sometimes have hanging about.


----------



## thenaturalway (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Chay & Tabitha.  I will definitely check out those sites.  I appreciate you both taking the time to look for these bottles.  Hopefully I have luck.


----------



## zajanatural (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought I saw those at SKS-Bottles before.


----------

